# Acorn Napkin Ring



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

To go with my acorn egg cosy, I thought it would be nice to have an acorn napkin ring. I've made mine a fresh acorn in green, but you might like to use one of the many colours they go through as they ripen, or maybe a selection.

*Acorn Napkin Ring*

*Materials:*
DK or similar weight yarn in beige, dark brown and pine green
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Darning needle

*Tension/Gauge:*
22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms in stocking stitch with 4mm needles

*Abbreviations:*
K: knit
P: purl
Kfbl: increase one stitch in knit row by knitting into the front and back loops of the next stitch on the left-hand needle
Pfbl: increase one stitch in purl row by purling into the front and back loops of the next stitch on the left-hand needle
dec2pw: slip the next stitch from the left-hand needle to the right-hand needle purlwise, purl the next two stitches on the left-hand needle together, then pass the slipped stitch over the stitch just purled, two stitches decreased evenly
SSK: slip the next stitch from the left-hand needle to the right-hand needle knitwise, do the same with next stitch, insert point of left-hand needle into the front of both stitches and knit them together
K2tog: knit the next two stitches together

*Instructions:*
With beige yarn, cast on 27 stitches.
Row 1: P1, (K1, P1) to end of row
Row 2: K1, (P1, K1) to end of row
Row 3: Knit
Row 4: P11, join brown yarn: P5, with beige: P11
Row 5: With beige: K8, K2tog, K1, with brown: K1, Kfbl, K1, Kfbl, K1, with beige: K1, SSK, K8
Row 6: With beige: P10, with brown: P7, with beige: P10
Break brown yarn
Rows 7, 9 and 11: With beige: K11, join green yarn: K5, with beige: K11
Rows 8, 10 and 12: With beige: P11, with green: P5, with beige: P11
Row 13: With beige: K9, Kfbl, K1, with green: SSK, K1, K2tog, with beige: K1, Kfbl, K9
Row 14: With beige: P10, Pfbl, P1, with green: dec2pw, with beige: P1, Pfbl, P10
Break green yarn and continue with beige only
Row 15: Purl
Row 16: K1, (P1, K1) to end of row
Row 17: P1, (K1, P1) to end of row
Cast off purlwise.

*Finishing*
Stitch up sides to make ring and weave in ends to neaten.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh Dave, I really like the acorn! It is one of my favorites of all the ones you have created. This one sings!!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree...this is a nice napkin ring. Fall is my favorite time of year because of the colors. Winter is my second favorite...I know...I'm crazy.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How cute! So much talent!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh Dave, I really like the acorn! It is one of my favorites of all the ones you have created. This one sings!!


Thanks! It's a simple motif and you could make matching drinks coasters using it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I agree...this is a nice napkin ring. Fall is my favorite time of year because of the colors. Winter is my second favorite...I know...I'm crazy.


I'm glad you like it, try varying the acorn's colours, that could look really effective on a dining table.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> How cute! So much talent!


Thanks for the compliments, I just like playing with simple motifs, napkin rings are perfect for such things.

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Utterlly charming. Love it.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I agree...this is a nice napkin ring. Fall is my favorite time of year because of the colors. Winter is my second favorite...I know...I'm crazy.


No You are not crazy!!! I am with you!!!! Love fall and winter!!!!!!
So...why am I in Fla? my DH cannot be in the cold...
We come from the North and I miss it so very much....
Judy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Utterlly charming. Love it.


Thanks Maryanne, I like Autumn themes, these looked good in soft light on the supper table at the weekend.

Dave


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow that is awesome! I think I'll be making this one for the grandkids for Christmas.


----------



## whitley (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice work Dave. Lovely.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you once again for sharing your incredible talent, Fireball Dave! Another winner!!! These will be great with fall table settings; and you're certainly right--the colors can be modified to fit the table setting. Thank you so much!!!
Love them!!!!!


----------



## TNmaid (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm new to the forum but I've seen several of your designs and not only are they useful but they make me smile. 

How about one for the Christmas season ... a holly leaf and berry or some other simple motif. I don't get very much time to knit / crochet so I need to start EARLY.

I would love to have new napkin rings and coasters for Christmas to go with Acorn ones for Thanksgiving.


----------



## shark (Sep 6, 2011)

thank you very much -- I am going to try it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Wow that is awesome! I think I'll be making this one for the grandkids for Christmas.


Glad you like it and I hope they will too! The motif could also be used on a pencil case, mobile phone cover, spectacles case or maybe you could make a mug cosy. The increases and decreases balance each other out so it knits up flat.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> Thank you once again for sharing your incredible talent, Fireball Dave! Another winner!!! These will be great with fall table settings; and you're certainly right--the colors can be modified to fit the table setting. Thank you so much!!!
> Love them!!!!!


Thanks to both you and Whitley for the compliments, they're quick to make and you'll get a set of four from an ounce of beige yarn and a few yards of the motif colours.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

TNmaid said:


> I'm new to the forum but I've seen several of your designs and not only are they useful but they make me smile.
> 
> How about one for the Christmas season ... a holly leaf and berry or some other simple motif. I don't get very much time to knit / crochet so I need to start EARLY.
> 
> I would love to have new napkin rings and coasters for Christmas to go with Acorn ones for Thanksgiving.


I'm glad you like them, I try to keep thing topical. I will be posting a couple of Winter egg cosy and napkin ring designs on the theme of snow and ice after I done a couple for _Bonfire_. The first egg cosy for pyromaniacs should be up on Friday.

It takes time to produce the computerised charts and type out the instructions, longer than it actually takes to make the napkin ring or cosy. Life was so much simpler before computers, it's much easier to draw a sketch and paste it into my note-book, I never expected so many people to like my little designs enough to want to make them!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

shark said:


> thank you very much -- I am going to try it.


Have fun, napkin rings are straightforward, follow either the written instructions or the chart, it will come out the same.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

redhook said:


> Thank you!!


My pleasure, have fun!

Dave


----------



## Knit tea (Oct 11, 2011)

I too have been enjoying your designs! When I see it on the menu I always go to yours first! You have a way of making everything fun!!!! Thanks for sharing it!!!!!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

it is beautiful as always Dave. thanks for sharing and adding a little bright spot on this grey rainy day.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

You are so clever!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dave, another cutie!


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

Dave this is really cute, and I'm thinking would make a lovely border on the bottom of a fall sweater. HMMMMM


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Excellent, Dave. Thanks for sharing. How timely for this holiday season. 
Karen in CA


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You are good! thanks again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I missed this past week's tea party. Did you (Dave) give the acorn egg cozy then? I would love to get the pattern.
Gwen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, let's see the acorn egg cozy. Maybe the turtle owner will make a cozy for her pet. 
Karen


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

very clever idea, would be great as a wrist warmer as well. thanks for the pattern I will experiment. would also make a lovely headband design.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's a link to the egg cosy:

Egg Cosy XIX can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-34890-1.html


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

What a nice touch for the T-day table!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> I missed this past week's tea party. Did you (Dave) give the acorn egg cozy then? I would love to get the pattern.
> Gwen


For anyone who missed it, the very basic cosy is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-34890-1.html

Admin left it out of the newsletter, I think it got missed by quite a few people.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Knit tea said:


> I too have been enjoying your designs! When I see it on the menu I always go to yours first! You have a way of making everything fun!!!! Thanks for sharing it!!!!!


Thank you so much, I'm all for fun!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> it is beautiful as always Dave. thanks for sharing and adding a little bright spot on this grey rainy day.


Thanks, it came out better than I had expected! Sunny but chilly in London at the moment, might be a light frost tonight where I am, away from the centre.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sandiremedios said:


> Dave this is really cute, and I'm thinking would make a lovely border on the bottom of a fall sweater. HMMMMM


Nice idea, it would also go on a patch pocket, perhaps.

Have fun
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ecando said:


> very clever idea, would be great as a wrist warmer as well. thanks for the pattern I will experiment. would also make a lovely headband design.


I love reading all the ideas, it's amazing how adding a small motif can something very simple and make it look special.

Dave


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for the pattern. Have a great day


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Karena said:


> Excellent, Dave. Thanks for sharing. How timely for this holiday season.
> Karen in CA





gk said:


> What a nice touch for the T-day table!


I thought it might find its way onto Thanksgiving tables. A set of napkins and rings make a good gift if you're going to dinner with friends, they are also good for a house-warming.

Dave


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern. I'm going to give it a try and give as gifts for friends and family.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

How great!!! My home is called "Acorn Hill" so they would be perfect.


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW! I love it. Way to go Dave! =) I just may have to make me some for my Thanksgiving table!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Dave,
I love the Acorn Napkin Ring. I have been on overload getting things done and I somehow missed the acorn egg cozy. Can you tell me where I can find that in all these messages? Thank you!!!
marilyn

PS Love the recipe for the "wings" on the Tea Party this past weekend


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I am looking back, Fireball, Firecracker, no Just dave did list the site. I can find it.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-34890-1.html

Found it, Fireball Dave posted some easter cozy, pom pom on top, like a ski hat. Very good. I am copying it for the futrue, when I learn how to knit one. 
You can find old postings by going to the SEARCH (top line above under heading) and ask for acorn egg cozy, it comes up. Search the "egg cozy" listings. If you are a good knitter, sure will will want to do many.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Hi Dave,
> I love the Acorn Napkin Ring. I have been on overload getting things done and I somehow missed the acorn egg cozy. Can you tell me where I can find that in all these messages? Thank you!!!
> marilyn
> 
> PS Love the recipe for the "wings" on the Tea Party this past weekend


The _Acorn Egg Cosy_ is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-34890-1.html

For some reason it didn't make it onto the newsletter and a lot of people missed it.

For the rest of the cosies, click on my name and you will be able bring up a list of all of my designs. Please note there typos in the original postings of the _Eggy Scrambler_, _St George's_ and _Racing in Japan_ cosies and you need to scroll down until you reach the corrected version. The system only permits changes to a posting for one hour, after that one has to re-post a corrected pattern, very annoying!

Glad you liked this week's receipts, it's the all-purpose spice mix that makes it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Karena said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-34890-1.html
> 
> Found it, Fireball Dave posted some easter cozy, pom pom on top, like a ski hat. Very good. I am copying it for the futrue, when I learn how to knit one.
> You can find old postings by going to the SEARCH (top line above under heading) and ask for acorn egg cozy, it comes up. Search the "egg cozy" listings. If you are a good knitter, sure will will want to do many.


I'm glad you're going to have a go, they are a great way to try out techniques. I was taught to knit by one of my nannies. She understood a little boy has the attention-span of a moth, it was important to have something that would teach the basics and produce something useful in one rainy afternoon stuck in the nursery. English boys grow up dunking their eggy soldiers sitting in their high-chair, a cute bright egg cosy is the perfect first project. The first two designs aren't mine, they're Nanny Lambert's, a wonderful woman.

The rest of the designs are mine, if you're learning to knit or an inmprover, these designs are perfect to try out different techniques of increases, decrease, three-needle cast-off, positioning beads and colour-work. These are transferable skills that are needed for bigger and more complex projects. The big advantage is that they only take an evening to make and use less than half an ounce of yarn.

American knitters should use either a heavy sportweight or light worsted yarn, with either 3.75mm or 4mm needles to get the correct gauge/tension. It doesn't need to be expensive luxury yarn either, a good acrylic works really well. I'm not sure about US prices but in the UK a 100g ball of Sirdar's _Hayfield Bonus_ or King Cole _Premier Value_ is over 300 yards long and costs between £STG 1.49 and £STG 1.99 (US$2.39 - US$3.19), so your experiments wont break the bank!

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PaKnitter said:
> 
> 
> > I agree...this is a nice napkin ring. Fall is my favorite time of year because of the colors. Winter is my second favorite...I know...I'm crazy.
> ...


Oh, different colours sounds delightful. There is a charming, almost primitive look to these. Thank you, Dave!


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

I love this acorn napkin ring. I've got enough of everything to do it. Thanks for the pattern. Now somebody is going to have to take up a collection for ink for my printer.


----------

